# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاثنين 8 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 8 مارس 2021م





النابى. يفجر المفاجأت عبر (الصدي). رفضت تدريب المريخ عندما اتصل بي سودكال وكدت سادفع بالاثلاثي امام الاهلي. 
اتصال من الخليج قادني الي الاحمر لم اتسلم قرار اقالتي حتي الان.والله يكون فى عون الانجليزي.
لو المريخ ما اداني حقوقي ماحمشي الكبري..اكيد حامشي الفيفا.
المريخ يستكمل جهازة الفني.ويحسم امر المعد البدني موير ويدعمه بالمصري اسلام.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستقبل مدرب الأحمال الجديد
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من الاستقبال
استقبل  المريخ السوداني، فجر اليوم، مدرب الأحمال المصري إسلام جمال، الذي سينضم  إلى الجهاز الفني الجديد، بقيادة الإنجليزي لي كلارك، لاعب نيوكاسل السابق.

وقال المريخ في نشرة تلقى   نسخة منها صباح اليوم، إن مدرب الأحمال الجديد إسلام جمال، متخصص أيضا في  العلاج الطبيعي، وجاء إلى السودان قادما من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.



وأوضح المريخ أن إسلام جمال كان لاعبا سابقا بكل من الأهلي والنصر المصريين والساحل الكويتي وأمونيا القبرصي وليجاسي الأمريكي.

ويحمل  جمال شهادات متقدمة في الإعداد البدني من فيفا، وفي الطب الرياضي، وشهادة  عليا من المجلس الأمريكي للإعداد البدني، وشهادة في التشريح الرياضي،  وشهادة في منع الإصابات، وكيفية التدريب للاعب مصاب بفيروس كورونا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ: الأهلي كبير.. وصلاح يريد تجربة جديدة
القاهرة - حسام عادل 




لي كلارك
قال الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المدير الفني للمريخ، اليوم الأحد، إنه متحمس لتجربته الجديدة مع النادي السوداني.

وأضاف  كلارك، خلال تصريحات لبرنامج "الماتش"، الذي يقدمه الإعلامي هاني حتحوت،  عبر قناة "صدى البلد" المصرية: "المفاوضات جاءت من خلال المحامي أحمد عباس،  وفريق المريخ جيد جدا، وعندما شاهدته أمام سيمبا أمس، أدركت أنه يمكننا  تحقيق نتائج جيدة معا".

وأكمل: "موقفنا صعب في المجموعة، ولا تزال  هناك مباراتان خارج الأرض، وسنستضيف الأهلي، لكني أثق بأن الفريق سيجتهد،  لكي يحقق نتائج جيدة".

وعن الأهلي، قال:  "هو فريق كبير، يتمتع بالقوة على مستوى اللاعبين والجهاز الفني.. المباراة  لن تكون سهلة، لكن سنحاول تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمامهم".

وبخصوص محمد  صلاح، نجم ليفربول، قال كلارك: "لاعب رائع، وأتمنى استمراره في الدوري  الإنجليزي، لكن من الواضح أنه يبحث عن تجربة جديدة".

وأتم: "هناك أزمات في ليفربول على مستوى الدفاع، بعد إصابة فان دايك وجوميز، أدت لفقدان النقاط".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل جهازه الفني الجديد بضم معد بدني مصري ومدرب ألماني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 





أكمل المريخ، الجهاز الفني الجديد للفريق، بضم معدٍ بدني مصري، وكذلك مدرب ألماني، بحسب ما قالت مصادر بالنادي ل، اليوم الأحد.

كان  المريخ، أقال التونسي نصر الدين النابي، من تدريب الفريق، أمس السبت، بعد  نهاية مباراة الفريق أمام سيمبا التنزاني بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، والتي انتهت  بالتعادل، وتعاقد فورًا مع نجم نيوكاسل الإنجليزي السابق لي كلارك.

وأكمل النادي الأحمر، اليوم مع الاتفاق مع اختصاصي التأهيل والأحمال المصري إسلام جمال، الذي يحمل شهادة الدكتوراه في مجال تخصصه.

والمدرب  الآخر الذي سيكمل الطاقم الفني، الألماني توماس موير، الذي سبق له العمل  مع المدربين التونسيين السابقين أمين المسلمي، وجمال خشارم في العام  الماضي.

يذكر أن المريخ، أبقى على مدرب الحراس التونسي حمدي الفطناسي، ومحلل الأداء السوداني أيمن يماني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاثنين الثامن من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#النابى يفجر المفاجأت عبر "الصدي" : رفضت تدريب المريخ عندما اتصل بي سوداكال وكدت سادفع بالثلاثي امام الاهلي. 
#اتصال من الخليج قادني للاحمر.. لم اتسلم قرار اقالتي حتي الان...والله يكون فى عون الانجليزي.
#لو المريخ ما اداني حقوقي ماحامشي "الكبري"...اكيد حامشي الفيفا.
#المريخ يستكمل جهازة الفني ويحسم امر المعد البدني موير ويدعمه بالمصري اسلام.
#بعد اغلاقها امس... عضوية اسد تلامس سقف الالف.. وعضوية سوداكال الالكترونية في حدود 100.
#امير كمال وسوداكال...ما وراء الايقاف والتحقيق.
#اتحاد الجماهير يرفض مبادرة لود الياس للجلوس مع سوداكال في منزله.
#ترتيبات لافتتاح تاريخي لاستاد المريخ في مباراة الاهلي المصري.
#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة.... الكاف.. بؤرة العفن









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ :احمد عباس قادني لتدريب المريخ
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المدير الفني للمريخ،  في اول تعليق له عقب التعاقد معه، إنه متحمس لتجربته الجديدة مع النادي السوداني.

وأضاف كلارك، خلال تصريحات لبرنامج "الماتش"، الذي يقدمه الإعلامي هاني  حتحوت، عبر قناة "صدى البلد" المصرية: "المفاوضات جاءت من خلال المحامي  أحمد عباس، وفريق المريخ جيد جدا، وعندما شاهدته أمام سيمبا أمس، أدركت أنه  يمكننا تحقيق نتائج جيدة معا".

وأكمل: "موقفنا صعب في المجموعة، ولا تزال هناك مباراتان خارج الأرض،  وسنستضيف الأهلي، لكني أثق بأن الفريق سيجتهد، لكي يحقق نتائج جيدة".

وعن الأهلي، قال: "هو فريق كبير، يتمتع بالقوة على مستوى اللاعبين والجهاز  الفني.. المباراة لن تكون سهلة، لكن سنحاول تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمامهم".

وبخصوص محمد صلاح، نجم ليفربول، قال كلارك: "لاعب رائع، وأتمنى استمراره في  الدوري الإنجليزي، لكن من الواضح أنه يبحث عن تجربة جديدة".

وأتم: "هناك أزمات في ليفربول على مستوى الدفاع، بعد إصابة فان دايك وجوميز، أدت لفقدان النقاط"

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور  : اليوم الأخير لقفل العضوية والأستعداد لجمعية النظام الأساسي السبت التي  أعلنت يوم السبت الموافق 13 مارس حيث شهد مكتب العضوية بدار نادي المريخ  تسابق الرموز والأقطاب وقدامي اللاعبين وجماهير نادي المريخ في  تحدى واضح  لرئيس الأتحاد العام كمال حامد شداد الذي يتحشر في شئون المريخ الداخلية  حيث وأعلن الجميع أن مصير نادي المريخ ليس بيد الفاشلة شداد وسوداكال وإنما  بإرادة أهله وأن الحاكمية والمرجعية الوحيدة هي الجمعية وأعضاءها الذين  تسابقوا نهار اليوم الأحد 7 مارس أخر يوم للتجديد للدخول للجمعية لأجازة  النظام الأساسي وتكوين اللجان ومن بعد الدخول لجمعية رحيل سوداكال بأمر  أتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ وأعضاء الجمعية العمومية.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يهدد بسبب العجب وبخيت
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال  نزار_عوض  مالك نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالهلال بان مشاركة  رمضان عجب و  بخيت  خميس مع  المريخ رغم قرار الايقاف يعتبر خرقاً للقانون وفوضي يتحمل تباعتها   الاتحاد السوداني الذي اغفل حقيقة تعميم الايقاف إلى  الكاف، واوضح بان   الهلال وصل بقضيته ضد اللاعبين الثلاثة إلى محكمة التحكيم  كاس ولا يمكن  التفريط في حقوق النادي ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يوقف قائد الفريق ويحيله للجنة تحقيق
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




أمير كمال
تطورت  الأحداث إلى منحى جديد بنادي المريخ، عقب تعادل الفريق السلبي أمس السبت  بملعبه، مع سيمبا التنزاني بدوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، بإيقاف قائد  الفريق.

وبحسب بيان للنادي تحصل عليه ،  فإن رئيس مجلس إدارة المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال، وجه بإيقاف قائد الفريق  أمير كمال، وتحويله للتحقيق أمام لجنة مكونة من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.

كان  أمير كمال، توقف عن التدريبات فجأة بداية الأسبوع الماضي، وجاء توقيفه  مصحوبًا بأحداث جانبية صاحبت مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي الخرطوم في الدوري  السوداني.

وشملت الأحداث، اشتباكًا لفظيًا من بعض جماهير الفريق خارج الملعب مع مدير الكرة.

كان نصر الدين النابي، مدرب الفريق السابق، قال ل قبل مباراة سيمبا، إن أمير كمال مريض.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مروي يضرب الشرطة بثنائية.. وحي العرب يهزم الخرطوم
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





حقق الأهلي مروي، الفوز على الشرطة القضارف، بنتيجة (2-0) مساء الأحد بستاد حليم/شداد، في الجولة 15 من الدوري السوداني.

وسجل فارس  أبو القاسم، أصغر لاعبي الدوري (18 عاما)، هدف الأهلي الأول بتسديدة من  خارج الصندوق في الدقيقة 56، قبل أن يضيف المدافع رامي كورتوكيلا الهدف  الثاني في الدقيقة 70.

ورفع مروي رصيده إلى 24 نقطة، في المركز الثالث، بينما تجمد الشرطة عند المركز 15 بـ13 نقطة.

وضمن  الجولة ذاتها، لم يهنأ حي العرب بورتسودان بالمركز الثالث سوى 3 ساعات،  بعد فوزه على الأهلي الخرطوم بهدف وحيد، ناله مهاجمه أبو بكر سليمان.

ورفع حي العرب رصيده إلى 23، فيما تجمد الأهلي الخرطوم عند 15 نقطة في المركز 14.

وبملعب الخرطوم، تعادل الأهلي شندي والهلال الأبيض سلبيا.

ورفع الأهلي شندي نقاطه إلى الـ20 في المركز الثامن، بينما أصبحت نقاط الأبيض 17، احتل بها المركز التاسع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوطني يلاحق "الأمل" و"توتي" تختبر البحَّارة

  تتواصل مباريات الأسبوع الخامس عشر من النسخة السادسة والعشرين للدوري الممتاز مساء اليوم الإثنين بمباراتين.

 على ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم يلتقي "نادي توتي" و"الهلال بورتسودان" عند الساعة (3:45) عصراً.

 يدخل "توتي الخرطوم" الجولة وفي رصيده "17" نقطة، وكان قد فاز على "الهلال  الأُبيِّض" في الأسبوع السابق بينما يملك "البحَّارة" في رصيدهم "17" نقطة  أيضاً، ويطمح الفريق لتجاوز نتائجه السيئة وكان الساحلي قد خسر الجولة  السابقة أمام المريخ.

 وعلى ملعب الخرطوم العتيق يلتقي "الأمل عطبرة" و"الخرطوم الوطني" عند الساعة (3:45)عصراً.

 ويملك "الفهود" في رصيدهم "21" نقطة، وكان الفريق قد خسر مباراته السابقة  لصالح "الأهلي شندي" بهدف نظيف، فيما يدخل "الكوماندوز" الجولة برصيد "23"  نقطة وكان الفريق قد تعادل إيجابياً في الأسبوع السابق أمام "الأهلي مروي"  بهدفٍ لكلٍ.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لجنة المنتخبات تحدد تجميع لاعبي المنتخب
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حددت  لجنة  المنتخبات_الوطنية يوم 11 مارس المقبل موعدا للتجمع لاعبي المنتخب لمواجهتي   ساوتومي و جنوب_افريقيا، عدا لاعبو الهلال و  المريخ، الذين سينخرطوا مع  المجموعة يوم 17 مارس، يما سيكون السفر إلى ساوتومي عبر الطائرة الخاصة يوم  19 مارس برئاسة #حسن_برقو ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتماد برنامج الإعداد لمباراة السودان وساو تومي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




منتخب السودان 
كشفت  لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الأحد، عن  برنامج المرحلة الختامية لبرنامج إعداد منتخب السودان لمباراته المصيرية  أمام مضيفه ساو تومي وبرينسيب.

ويلتقي المنتخبان يوم 24 من الشهر الجاري، ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2022.

وحدد  اجتماع لجنة المنتخبات السودانية اليوم بمكتب رئيس اللجنة بمقر الاتحاد  السوداني تاريخ 11 مارس/ آذار الجاري لبدء تجميع المنتخب بالخرطوم.

وضم  الاجتماع رئيس اللجنة الدكتور حسن برقو، والمدير الفني للمنتخب، الفرنسي  هوبير فيلود، والمدرب العام السوداني خالد بخيت، والمدير التنفيذي حسين  إلياس.

ووفقا للبرنامج المتفق عليه سينضم لاعبو الهلال والمريخ،  إضافة إلى اللاعبين المنضمين من خارج السودان للتجمع بداية من يوم 17 مارس/  آذار.

وأكد الاجتماع أن السفر إلى ساوتومي سيكون عبر طائرة خاصة  يوم 19 مارس برئاسة الدكتور  حسن برقو، الذي وجه بالبدء فورا في ترتيب  إجراءات السفر مبكرا.

وسوف يواجه منتخب السودان، مضيفه ساوتومي يوم 24، وسيستضيف جنوب أفريقيا يوم 28 مارس في ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان.

وتم التأكيد على الاستعانة بمدرب الأحمال بالخير الجزائري الأصل الفرنسي الجنسية.

وأجرى  برقو اتصالا برئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال، لتأمين انضمام لاعبي المريخ  للمنتخب يوم 17 مارس/ آذار من تنزانيا بعد مواجهة سيمبا في الجولة الرابعة  من مجموعات دوري الأبطال.

واطمأنت لجنة المنتخبات على عودة البعثة من ساوتومي عقب المباراة مباشرة بالطائرة الخاصة التي ستنتظر المنتخب 5 أيام في ساوتومي.

وشدد الدكتور حسن برقو على فرض الانضباط الكبير خلال التحضيرات وفي رحلة ساوتومي بما يخدم الهدف المنشود.

 يذكر أن 10 لاعبين من منتخب الشباب السوداني سيشاركون في تجمع المنتخب الأول.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

النابي صنع من الفسيخ شربات

* لم يتوقع أكثر المتفائلين أن يؤدي المريخ مباراة كبيرة أمس ويبدد كل أمنيات الشمات الهلالاب ومشجيعهم في الاتحاد بأن يتلقى الفريق هزيمة تاريخية يتحدث بها الركبان..
* الهلالاب كانوا ينتظرون هزيمة تاريخية غير مسبوقة للمريخ.. وحتى أنصار المريخ كانوا يتخوفون من هزيمة كارثية لفريقهم من واقع الظروف الكارثية المحيطة بالفريق ومن واقع قوة الخصم الذي هزم فيتا في عقر داره وتلاعب بأهلي القرن بطل أبطال أفريقيا وثالث العالم وجرعه علقم الهزيمة.. وحتى الشمات الهلالاب كان قد أوجعهم برباعية مزلة في الدورة الثلاثية بتنزانيا..
* الكثيرون توقعوا خسارة تاريخية للمريخ من واقع الظروف غير العادية التي يمر بها فريق المريخ بصورة لم تحدث طوال تاريخه التليد بفقدان 18 لاعباً بالتمام والكمال من جراء التخريب المقنن للرئيس الكيري بمؤازرة  من طاغية الاتحاد ولجانه الخبيثة اللئيمة والجبانة..
* النابي المدرب الشجاع العاقل مد لسانه ساخراً لكل من انتظر الهزيمة التاريخية لمارد أفريقيا الأحمر بإدارته الاحترافية وتمكنه من استغلال من تبقوا له في الكشف أحسن استغلال..
* النابي هيأ اللاعبين نفسياً لهذه المباراة العصيبة واحسن وضع اللاعبين داخل الملعب مع احترام الخصم واللعب المتوازن الممرحل ولولا سوء الطالع لتقدم الفريق في الشوط الأول بثلاثية على الأقل من خلال الرفعات الممتازة للمايسترو رمضان عجب أمام المرمى والتي أثمرت عن رأسيات ضلت الطريق للمرمى ببوصات هذا بخلاف مخالفة الجزاء الواضحة عندما تعمد المدافع وهو ساقطاً اخراج الكرة بيده لركنية وتعامى عنها الحكم الكريه الجبان..
* حقيقة قد أشفقنا على النابي وهو يصدم مع بداية المباراة بإصابة المدافع حمزة الوحيد الذي كان جاهزاً لقيادة خط الدفاع.. ولكن النابي نجح في تجاوز الصدمة بادخال رمضان (المستهدف من قبل حثالة الاتحاد) في الوسط وتعديل طريقة اللعب..
* النابي نجح في اضفاء الشكل المميز للفريق أمس رغم أن مستوي اللياقة لم يزد عن حدود 50% ورغم أن بخيت ورمضان بعيدان عن اللعب التنافسي لأكثر من خمسة أشهر بل إن رمضان قادم من الزواج..
* والمعروف إن ضعف اللياقة وعدم الجاهزية البدنية لأغلب اللاعبين ناتج عن سياسات الرئيس الكيري المدمر تجاه مدربي الأحمال وعدم استقرار الأجهزة الفنية..
* تخبطات المدمر المخرب قادت للتفريط في الهداف الأول الغربال والحارس الأول أبوعشرين وأصابت الفريق في مقتل بتدمير الدوليين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وتطفيشه للمعدين البدنيين تسبب في جملة من الاصابات وسط الفريق..
* النابي بدأ يستوعب مآساة المريخ وبدأ يقاوم الهدم الذي يجري للفريق الأحمر من قبل الرئيس الكيري وطاغية الاتحاد ولجان المشجعين الزرق اللئام..
* للأسف الشديد بعد أن بدأ النابي عملية البناء ومعالجة الخراب الذي يحدثه الرئيس الفاشل وأسياده اللئام في الاتحاد.. أبوا إلا أن يهدموا المعبد من جديد فأصدروا قرارهم الكارثة أمس بإقالة كل الجهاز الفني وهو القرار الذي كان جاهزاً بعد علموا إن التازي سيدفع لهم تكاليف المدرب انجليزي..
* القرار بالطبع قرار فردي من الرئيس الكيري ويقولون انه صدر بالتمرير كالعادة لإن المريخ لم يعد به مجلس إدارة وكلهم ثلاثة أشخاص لا يفقهون شيئاً في الإدارة الرياضة ولا كرة القدم حيث جاءوا في غفلة من الزمان وعاسوا في الديار المريخية دمارا وخراباً..
* القرار بليد.. بليد.. بليد وغبي.. غبي.. غبي.. ويعتبر بداية حلقة جديدة من الدمار لفريق الكرة الأحمر.. بغياب الاستقرار الفني..
* والمؤسف إنهم يتهربون من دفع حقوق النابي بالإدعاء إنه خالف أحد بنود العقد.. إنه الضحك على الدقون.. أذكروا لنا هذا البند إن كنتم تمتلكون ذرة من الشجاعة..
* انجليزي بتاع الساعة كم يا جهلاء..  أنتم لا تفقهون ذرة في مفاهيم كرة القدم ولا تعرفون منطق الكرة وفنياتها..
* كان الله في عون فريق المريخ.. وحسبنا الله فيكم يا مخربين ويا مدمرين.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

زمن إضافي

* إدارة المريخ الكيري لم تحقق ولم تتحرى في إعلان إصابة خمسة لاعبين بفيروس الكورونا مما تسبب في بلبلة وجهجهة شديدة للجهاز الفني قبل مباراة أمس.
* وبعد إعادة الفحص اتضح خطأ التشخيص الأول لبعض اللاعبين وهذا يثير الشبهات في حدوث مؤامرة ضد المريخ.. والإدارة الغافلة قاعدة تتفرج ساكت بدلاً عن إعادة الفحص في مراكز خارجية معتمدة واجراء تحقيق في التشخيص الكاذب الاولي.. حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يا مدمرين وفاشلين..
* أمر غريب أن يخاطب الكاف المريخ بإيقاف اللاعب أحمد آدم ويبدأ الجهاز الفني في مراجعة حساباته ثم يأتي خطاب جديد في آخر لحظة يفيد بأن إيقاف أحمد آدم خطأ!! ألا يوجد جهاز إداري يدون إنذرات اللاعبين أفريقياً ويكون على علم بموقف الإنذارات قبل أن تأتي من الكاف؟!
* الحاقدون والمتربصون في لجان الاتحاد الزرقاء اللئيمة حاولوا استغلال الظروف السيئة التي يمر بها فريق المريخ فسارعوا ببرمجة مباراة القمة يوم 26 من الشهر الجاري..
* بعض المشجعين سخروا منهم وذكروهم إن المنتخب الوطني سيخوض مباراتين أمام ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر الجاري..
* فطأطوا رؤوسهم هؤلاء المتربصون اللئام وادعوا إن البرمجة صدرت بالخطأ.. هههههه.. بذمتكم هل هؤلاء إداريون؟ لكن لن نستغرب نسيانهم روزنامة مباريات المنتخب لأن رؤوسهم الخاوية من العلم والفهم ليس فيها غير التفكير في ضرب المريخ والإيقاع به.. تعساً لكم.. 
* أطلعت على خبر يفيد بأن طاغية الاتحاد لن يعتمد كشوفات العضوية الجديدة بحوذه لجنة العضوية بالمريخ التي يرأسها علي أسد!!
* ألم يقل هذا الطاغية من قبل إنهم لن يتدخلون في شأن العضوية بالمريخ لأنها أمر يخص النادي وحده؟!
* على الأعضاء الذين سددوا الاشتراكات للجنة العضوية بالنادي ودفعوا الأموال واستلموا الايصالات أن يستعدوا لفتح بلاغات جماعية لدي الشرطة ووزارة الرياضة وأمن الولاية إذا رفض طاغية الاتحاد والرئيس الكيري السماح لهم بحضور الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي.. مع المطالبة بايقاف قيام أي جمعية عمومية من دون مشاركتهم حتى وان اضطروا لمنع قيامها بالقوة إذا استمر التسويف وهضم حقوق الأعضاء..
* كفاية مهازل وقرف وعفن في المريخ وتلاعب وفوضى واستهزاء بقواعد المريخ العريضة .. والفوضى حتما ستقابل بالفوضى..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :






• رسميا : لابورتا رئيسا لنادي برشلونه بعد فوزه في الانتخابات الرئاسية
• بنزيما يمنع أتلتيكو مدريد من الهروب بالصدارة.. وسيلتا فيجو يزيد محنة هويسكا 
• مانشستر يونايتد ينهي سلسلة انتصارات السيتي في ملعب الاتحاد بالدوري الانجليزي
• كابوس ليفربول يتواصل بسقوط سادس أمام فولهام.. وتوتنهام يفترس كريستال بالاس
• ميلان يهزم فيرونا ويواصل ملاحقة إنتر.. وروما يهزم جنوى في الدوري الإيطالي
• التعادل يحكم لقاء كولن وفيردر بريمن.. وتعادل أرمينيا بيليفيلد ويونيون في البوندسليجا
• جالطة سراي يهدر فرصة اقتناص صدارة الدوري التركي بعد تعادل مع سيفاس سبور
• أياكس يعزز صدارته بالدوري الهولندي بعد فوزه بثلاثية في جرونينجن
• جيرارد يقود رينجرز لاستعادة لقب الدوري الإسكتلندي بعد تعادل سلتيك
• السد بطلا للدوري القطري للمرة 15 في تاريخه بعد فوزه على أم صلال
• الإفريقي والصفاقسي يتعادلان.. النجم الساحلي يهزم سليمان في الدوري التونسي
• تعادل مثير لعجمان والوحدة.. وخورفكان يكتسح الظفرة بالدوري الاماراتي
• الرجاء يسقط في فخ التعادل مع يوسفية برشيد في الدوري المغربي
• الوكرة يهرب من شبح الهبوط بهدف في السيلية في الدوري القطري
• الإصابة تبعد المدافع المالي توري عن آينتراخت فرانكفورت لعدة أسابيع
• قرار راموس مدافع ريال مدريد يوجه بوصلة سان جيرمان نحو يوفنتوس
• شالكه: الهبوط أمر محتوم.. وبدأنا الاستعداد للعب في دوري الدرجة الثانية
• كلوب: أمر بأسوأ فتراتي كمدرب .. بيولي: لعبنا بيقين وقوة.. وننتظر فحص إبرا
• بنزيما: غاضب لإضاعة الفرصة ولنا ركلة جزاء .. كاسيميرو: أمر زيدان وراء التعادل
• زيدان: لن أعلق على التحكيم.. وسنقاتل للنهاية .. كوكي: دفعنا ثمن إهدار الفرص
• جوارديولا: ربما لم نستحق الهزيمة .. سولسكاير: مارسيال رجل المباراة.. والسيتي يبعد كثيرا عنا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :






❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15



* الامل عطبرة (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم

* توتي الخرطوم (-- : --) هلال الساحل 15:45  الملاعب HD  الأسرة

..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27

* تشيلسي (-- : --) إيفرتون 20:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-1)

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (2-1)

..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26

* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-0)

..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26

* انتر ميلان (-- : --) أتلانتا 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)




..................................................  .....


■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15

* حي العرب بورتسودان (1 : 0) الاهلي الخرطوم 
* الاهلي مروي (2 : 0) الشرطة القضارف 
* هلال الابيض (0 : 0) الاهلي شندي
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (28) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (25) الخرطوم (23) أهلي مروي (21) حي العرب (21)
..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27

* وست بروميتش (0 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* ليفربول (0 : 1) فولهام
* مانشستر سيتي (0 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد
* توتنهام (4 : 1) كريستال بالاس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (65) مانشستر يونايتد (54) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (47) إيفرتون (46)
..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26

* هويسكا (3 : 4) سيلتا فيغو
* أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 1) ريال مدريد
* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 0) ليفانتي
* أتلتيك بيلباو (2 : 1) غرناطة
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (59) برشلونة (56) ريال مدريد (54) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (45)
..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24

* روما (1 : 0) جنوى
* هيلاس فيرونا (0 : 2) ميلان
* فيورنتينا (3 : 3) بارما
* كروتوني (4 : 2) تورينو
* سامبدوريا (2 : 2) كالياري
* نابولي (3 : 1) بولونيا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (59) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (52) روما (50) أتلانتا (49)
..................................................  .....
❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24

* كولن (1 : 1) فيردر بريمن
* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (0 : 0) يونيون برلين
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الالماني : بايرن ميونيخ (55) لايبزيج (53) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (43) باير ليفركوزن (40)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يصدر جدول إجراءات الجمعية العمومية الغير عادية لتعديل النظام الأساسي  و جدول الأعمال والبرامج  المقرر قيامها يوم السبت المقبل






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو عاقلة اماسا #يكتب



مدرب المريخ (الأسبق).. والذي يقود سيمبا التنزاني الآن، لخص كل الضجة في عبارة يفترض أن تدرس لإداريي الأندية السودانية، وذلك حينما سألته الزميلة ناهد بشير الباقر علي عن أسباب مغادرته للمريخ على ذلك النحو... حيث قال: (أريد التعامل مع إدارة محترفة).. ربما أبت نفسه أن يفضح سوداكال كما فعل المدربون التوانسة الثلاثة (زولفاني وأمين وخشارم).. ولكنه فعلاً كان يعاني من عدم إيفاء الإدارة بنثرياته.. فقد جاع وخدع وكذبوا عليه بين كل كذبتين كذبة أكبر.. إتبهدل واتملطش وآثر الرحيل... فهم يتعاملون مع المدرب بذات الطريقة التي يتحملها الوطنيين..!
طوينا الآن صفحة النابي وجاء الإنجليزي الأول منذ (جون مانينغ) في الثمانينيات إن لم تخني الذاكرة.. وغداً سنطوي صفحته ونفتح صفحة ضحية أخرى.. ولكن السؤال: متى نحصل على إدارة محترفة؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس الإدارة يتقدم باستقالته                           
 



                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 












وفقاً لمعلومات تحصلت عليها "المسالمة" فإن الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس الإدارة أحمد مختار تقدم باستقالة رسمياً من مجلس الادارة اليوم.

و تعيش اروقة النادي الاحمر حالة انقسام واضح لمجلس الإدارة وسط  خلافات حادة عقب خسارتين تلقاها الفريق الأول بالنادي من الأهلي و فيتا  كلوب في اولى و ثاني جولات دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“كاف” يكشف عن التشكيل المثالي للجولة الثالثة بأبطال إفريقيا 

  كاف يعلن التشكيل المثالي


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب الموقع الرسمي.
أعلن الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف”، الأحد، عن التشكيل المثالي للجولة الثالثة من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
وضمّت التشكيل، في حراسة المرمى ميدجو أوموسولا” فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي”،معاذ حداد”مولودية الجزائر”، شمس الدين نساخ”شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري”، محمد هاني”الأهلي المصري”، ليلي لاكاي”صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي”،  وليد الكرتي”الوداد المغربي”، نكجوبو نكسوجيفلي” كايزر تشيفز الجنوب  إفريقي”، محمد علي بن رمضان “الترجي التونسي”، محمد مجدي أفشة”الأهلي  المصري”، أيوب الكعبي”الوداد المغربي”، مكابي ليليوبو”فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 

جعفــر سليمــــان

شكراً النابي .. شكرا رجال المريخ


بعضنا كان يحمل كل العشم في دواخله لرؤية الزعيم في صورة مغايرة للتي كان عليها عند منازلة الأهلي المصري، ومن بعده فيتاكلوب في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة، أمام سيمبا التنزاني!! 
وبعضنا كان يثق أن واقع المريخ مؤلم، وأنه لا مناص من تقبل الخسارة، مع إشفاق واضح من تكرار سيناريو الأهداف الكثيرة التي تلج شباك منجد النيل، بعد أن إهتزت سبعة مرات في جولتين! 
ومن بنى عشمه على واقع مغاير كسب الرهان، وظهر الفريق بشكل أفضل بكثير مما كان يتوقعه المتعاملون مع واقع المريخ بشيء من الإستسلام.! 
نجح النابي ..والرجال الذين أختارهم لخوض المباراة في تقديم مباراة مغايرة تماما لكل المباريات التي خاضها المريخ هذا الموسم على الصعيدين الإفريقي والمحلي، حتى تلك التي كسبها في جولات الترقي إلى دوري المجموعات. 
لم يظهر المريخ بمستوى فيه شيء من سمات الفرق الكبيرة إلا خلال مباراة الأمس، حيث إستطاع النجوم أن يقدموا مستوى فنياً فيه شيء من نفس الزعيم المفقود، بعد أن خنقه سوداكال وجوقته الفاشلة برعاية مباشرة من أكبر حاقد على المريخ في تأريخ كرة القدم السودانية على مدى تأريخها.! 
لم يجد النابي مناصا من الدفع باللاعب بخيت خميس على الطرف الأيسر، حتى يستفيد من جاهزية بيبيو لتكملة مشكلة وسط الملعب الذي يغيب عنه عدد كبير من اللاعبين أصحاب التأثير الكبير. 
ولم يخذل بخيت خميس مدربه، وهو يسعفه أيضا بعد إنطلاقة المباراة بدقائق، عندما توالى سيل الإصابات وعاد حمزة داؤود إلى مربعها مجدداً بإصابة أكدت أنه لم يكن جاهزاً بالقدر الكافي لخوض هذه المباراة، حيث حافظ على ثبات الدفاع رفقة تمبش حتى النهاية. 
حول النابي بفكر كروي معتبر طريقة لعب المريخ إلى تنظيم آخر مختلف حتى يعوض خسارته لعدد كبير من اللاعبين، وليخنق ضيفه بحرمانهم من السيطرة على وسط الملعب، وهو ما أفلح فيه بإمتياز كبير. 
أدى كل النجوم مباراة طيبة، وقد بذلوا مجهودات كبيرة، في كل خطوط الملعب، وكانوا يستحقون الفوز بكل تأكيد، خاصة بعد أن حل رمضان عجب بديلا، ومعه عادت بعض عافية الزعيم. 
طاشت الفرص تباعاً من أقدام ورؤوس اللاعبين، وقد تعاطفت العارضة مع رأسية النيجيري (الحريف) توني ..ولم يرحم سوء الطالع المريخ عندما عبث معه في أكثر من فرصة كانت واحده منها فقط كفيلة بكسب ثلاثة نقاط، والعودة إلى واجهة التنافس من جديد. 
مشاركة رمضان عجب كما ذكرنا أعادت للمريخ جزء من العافية المفقودة، وقد أكدت فعلا لا قولا أن شداد ومن معه يدركون تماما فعالية رمضان وبخيت خميس، وثالثهم محمد الرشيد، وما يمكن أن يضفوه على الأداء المريخي وينعكس ذلك إيجابا على النتائج! 
وهذا ما لا يمكن أن يقبله شداد ومن معه، لذا يصرون على إبعاد الثلاثي قدر المستطاع من المشاركة رفقة النجوم، ونتوقع أن تثير مشاركة الثنائي ..رمضان وبخيت خميس موجات غضب عارمة من شداد، ورهطه ممن يبغضون المريخ. 
نشكر أحبتي ..النابي ..والشجعان الذين خاض بهم الجولة، وأنتهت سلبية في غير مبرر، بعد أن طاشت الفرص تباعاً مقترنا ذلك بأداء مسؤول وفيه نفس من المريخ الضائع بين يدي سوداكال وشداد وكل ما لا يرجوا لله وقاراً. 
وعمليا ..المريخ الآن خارج دائرة التنافس، بعد أن صعد سيبما بنقاطه إلى سبعة نقاط كافية لترشيحه لمرافقة الأهلي مع حظوظ قائمة لفيتاكلوب الكنغولي، وما يحتاجه المريخ الآن هو إثبات أحقيته بالترشح لهذه المرحلة بنتائج جيدة هنا داخل الأرض أمام الأهلي وخارجها أمام سيمبا وفيتاكلوب.
في نقاط
كل اللاعبين قدموا مستويات طيبة، وقد كانت الجدية هي السمة الأبرز في الأداء. 
ولكن ليس بالأمكان أفضل مما كان.! 
واقع المريخ لن يتغير إلا بالتغيير الإداري المنشود، بتخليص المريخ من قبضة شداد وسوداكال، وتسلميه لمن يعرفون قيمته. 
وحتى ذلك الحين، نقف مع النجوم مشيدين بهم عندما يجيدوا أداء أدوارهم، وموجهين فقط عند الإخفاق لأن نصفه فرض عليهم. 
مصير مجهول للنابي مع سوداكال ، مثله مثل كل المدربين الذي إستقدمهم ثم نفرهم وهربوا من جحيمه الذي لا يطاق. 
بالأمس فقدت أخاً عزيزاً وحبيباً غاليا، عرفته في المريخ وعشقه، وغادرنا فجأة دون وداع. 
رحم الله أخي الحبيب وصديقي الغالي عثمان محمد صديق (أبو احمد) الذي رحل وترك مساحة حزن نسأل الله أن يلهمنا معها الصبر الجميل. 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك

نقطة نظام 


*تعادل بطعم النصر 

*كنا نخاف من صفر النقاط 
*سبحان الله بقينا نخاف 
*ولكن خوفنا يرجع لمنطق الأشياء 
*حرب ضروس في أي مكان يخص المريخ 
*حتى الاختلافات والخلافات البسيطة تزعجنا 
*لأنو جراداي في سروال ولا بعضي لكن قعادو شين
*عشان قعادو الشين ده بقينا نخاف 
*جراداي كان فرفر نقعد نتململ
*المهم 
*قد تحكم الأغلبية بأن المريخ بالأمس كان جيداً
*هذا الحكم ليس قياساً على ما قدمه المريخ 
*ولكنه قياساً على ما كان متوقعاً من تقوقع وسوء 
*فالمريخ لم يكن جيداً إطلاقاً وهو يعاني من داء ضياع الفرص التي أتاحتها الصدف والظروف له 
*كيف يكون جيداً ونسبة استحواذه ستة وتلتين في المية؟؟؟؟
*خذل المريخ أمس توقعات قاعدته 
*مثلما خذلها يوم فيتا كلوب 
*مع اختلاف توقعات القاعدة في المباراتين 
*أمس طريقة لعب نهي 
*مهارة بالكل كهية مافي 
*ياخ شوف رمضان الخمسة وعشرين مليار نفذ الضربات الثابته على رأس طمنطاشر كيف 
*وشوف ضربة سيمبا الواحدة اتنفذت كيف 
*أيها الناس 
*سيمبا بس ما قصد يجيب قون 
*قد يكون خايف من الإسم الفخيم 
*لكن الحقيقة تؤكد صعود الأهلي وسيمبا لمرحلة قادمة 
*أما المجموعة الأخرى 
*مجموعة الموت 
*فيها تلاتة فرق ميتين 
*ياخ صن داونز عندو تسع نقاط 
*ومجموع نقاط مازيمبي (الكان زمان) والهلال (صفر أم درمان) وشباب بلوزداد (أنس بس يا مان)
*ست نقاط 
*يعني نقاط صن داونز أكتر من نقاط فرق المجموعة الباقية مجتمعة 
*قدرها مرة ونص 
*لذا سيصعد من هذه المجموعة صن وداونز 
*باقي المجموعة كلاب ليدو ساي
*أيها الناس 
*لو ما اشتغلنا الكورة زي ما قال كتاب الكورة 
*سنظل كلاب ليدو مهما تقدمت تعود لبيتها لتبدأ من جديد 
*من جديد من بعيد
*ونقلت الأنباء استغناء مجلس المريخ عن الجهاز الفني 
*عادي 
*أصلو شيل الجهاز الفني عند مجلس المريخ بقى زي شيل الدقن 
*مرتين في الأسبوع 
*بس نحمد الله إنو الشيل بالموس 
*مكسب برضك
*المهم 
*أتمنى أن تكون نقطة أمس نقطة نظام 
*تعيد صياغة الأمر من جديد في منهجية وإخلاص باستراتيجية هدفها صالح الكيان
*قال خمسة وعشرين مليار قال.. 
*أيها الناس 
*اتحاد الجماهير يشكل عملاً ديمقراطياً 
*سواء فشل أو نجح في مسعاه 
*وده في حد ذاتو نجاح لديمقراطية كان يرفضها كثير من قادة هذا الاتحاد 
*والغريبة ناس كتار في هذا الاتحاد وقفوا ضد المجلس الذي أعلنته لجنة الإنتخابات 
*بسبب وجود الكندو وعلي أسد وهيثم الرشيد وخالد المصطفى 
*واليوم هم يتحالفون مع نفس الرباعي ويعترفون به كجزء أصيل من مجلس الإدارة 
*المهم 
*ما يقوم به الاتحاد قد يكون عند آدم جراداي في سروال 
*وقد يكون ما يقوم به  آدم نفسو بالنسبة لناس الاتحاد جراداي في سروال 
*وفي السروالين جراداي ما بعضي لكن قعادو شين 
*وقعاد جراداي داخل السروالين قد يعدنا بمشاهدة ململة جماعية
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*أها يا والينا 
*جنيهنا عبر لينا 
*ولا لسه عايم يا والينا؟؟؟؟
*ننساك كيف والكلب قال مع أول عومة للجنيه تماسيح كبار تماسيح زمان نزلوا البحر....سجمنا 
وإلى لقاء.
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
أدب قوميـــز  
× سطع المريخ وظهر في الكون نوره الساطع، وقدم درسا عظيما لمن كان ينتظر قهره وسط أهله وبداره، ظنا منهم أن ما مضى من سوء وضعف سيكون رسما وديدنا ملازما له، ولكن هيهات فما علم هولاء أن الزعيم الفخيم يشيل فوق الدبر (المبربر) ولا يعرف البكاء ولا الأنين.
×صحيح ونعم أن النتيجة لكم تكن كما نود ولم نحقق النقاط التامة، ولكن الذي كنا نبتغيه ولو حتى انهزم الفريق، كنا نريده أن يظهر بروح رجال وقوة ومدافعة تظهره أمام الفراجة بثوب قشيب ومظهر طيب يليق بمقامه الرفيع ، وهذا ما حدث عصر أمس الأول بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن الكوتش نصر الدين النابي، استطاع أن يضع التشكيل المناسب ، ومن بعد كانت قدرته واضحة في سير المباراة، وعرف كيف يتعامل مع الفريق التنزاني الجاهز، كما قدم درسا مهما لزميله الهارب قوميز في فنون التدريب وكرة القدم.
×ما كنا نريد مطلقا أن يحقق قوميز الفوز على المريخ، لسبب واحد هو أن الرجل له لسان طويل وعبيط وزفر، يتحدث به عن المريخ وأهله بلا حياء أو  أدب.
× يبدو أن الرجل فرحان جدا كونه وجد سيمبا ودربه، المدرب المحترم والمحترف لا يتحدث كالمشجع ولا يطلق التصريحات العرجاء، لتضع في طريقه المتاريس وتضعه تحت مجهر الاحتراف وأخلاقيات المهنة.
×هذه المباراة ستخصم كثيرا من أسهم قوميز، وستجعل أهل سيمبا لا يثقون فيه وفي قدراته،بعد أن خدعهم وطمأنهم بأن رحلة أم درمان ما هي إلا نزهة سياحية لمقرن النيلين وحسب، و نعود متأبطين ثلاث نقاط مهمة وغالية من فك الزعيم الجريح.
×نعود للمريخ ونقول انه استطاع أن يكون ندا قويا لفريق استطاع أن يحقق الفوز ويتقن ويتفوق في العمل على أهلي القرن، وكما قلنا قبل اللقاء أن المريخ يمتلك عناصر ممتازة وطموحة، والحمد الله وضحت تلك القدرات والمهارات العالية.
× قدم اللاعبون ومدربهم مباراة جيدة جدا، ولكن نقصها الهدف، لو قدر للمريخ الفوز عصر الأمس، كانت ستكون هذه المباراة تاريخية وستسهر القنوات تمدح الزعيم ، ولكن ما شاء الله كان.
×قدم بعض اللاعبون مردودا ممتازا، ومقنعا مثل التاج يعقوب ووجدي وخميس بخيت ورمضان وأحمد موسى تمبش، وكانت هناك شوية طرطشة وهرجلة من البعض مثل توني وبيبو وتمبش في لحظات كثيرة، فكان التراخي والإهمال واضحا، بصورة لا تشبه الموقف ولا المقام أبدا أبدا.
لو تم إقحام العقرب في الدقائق الأخيرة لفعل شيئا ونظنه كان قادرا يهز شباك التنزاني، وحتى الجز ولي نرى أن دخوله تأخر كثيرا وكثيرا، فهذا الفتي له قدرات مهولة في التهديف وحتى توصيل الكرة المتقنة للزميل المهاجم.
× خلاصة القول هو، أن المريخ قدم المطلوب وكن الكرة رفضت بعناد شديد أن تعانق الشباك التي كانت مهيأة لذلك، وكرة القدم علمتنا مثل هذه المواقف كثيرا وهو طبعها المعهود، ولكن المريخ عمل ما يليه ونال الرضا.
ذهــــــــــــــبيات 
× إقالة نصر الدين النابي لم نقبلها ولم يقبلها جمهور المريخ ، و سوداكال يأبى إلا أن يعاكس الكافة.
× مباراة أمس الأول أوضحت أن النابي يا دوب الدرب بان له وعرف كثيرا عن لاعبيه.
× النابي قطعا مدرب ليس ساهل ومعروف ومشهود له الانضباط والفكر التدريبي الناضج.
× لي كلارك قد يكون أعلى منزلة في هذا المجال من سابقه ولكن من يضمن استمراره والقبول بجو بلادنا.
× مدرب عاش في بلاد التقدم والاحتراف هل يقبل بمثل وضعنا المائل وإدارتنا المزاج؟
× كان الأفضل للفريق استمرار النابي لأن الفرق قد ضاقت فرصته الأفريقية.
× وسوداكال أمامه انتخابات قد لا تسمح بعودته ثانية، فلماذا يدخل النادي وذاته في التزامات كبيرة؟
×حكم المباراة كن ممتازا وقام بالعدل ولم يظلم أي من الفريقين.
× اللاعب توني أراه ضعيفا ويريد أن يغطي النقص بالهياج والصراخ وحسب.
× أجمل ما في التعاقد مع المدرب الانجليزي هو أنه كنس كل الشلة التي كانت تقبع  بالإطار الفني بلا قدرات.
الذهبيــــــة الأخيــــرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، النابي أدب قوميز درسا عظيما وعلمه كيف يتأدب الصغير أمام الزعيم الفخيم.















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب "صن داونز": نشكُر "كوفيد-19" على هزيمة مازيمبي

  فَسَّرَ "مانقوبا منجقيثي" مدرب "صن داونز" الجنوب إفريقي أسباب تفوقه على  "مازيمبي الكونغولي" وكسر سلسلة الـ"11" عام بدون هزيمة على أرضه، خلال  حديث نقله "كيك أوف" ورصده "#سبورتاق".

 "منجقيثي" قال : "أعتقد أن غياب المشجعين داخل الاستاد، لعب دوراً بارزاً  في مساعدة صن داونز على التغلب على الفريق الكونغولي المخيف عادةً".

 وأضاف : "أولاً.. يجب على المرء أن يشكر Covid-19 لأنه بوجود المشجعين،  الأمر مختلف دائمًا.. عندما يكون الاستاد ممتلئاً، فإنك دائماً تقدم  تقريراً جيداً عن نفسك".

 وأستطرد: "يجب أيضاً ألاّ أسحب الفضل من لاعبي فريقي.. أعتقد أننا كنا  مستعدين لهذه المواجهة، وكنا نعلم أننا نلعب ضد فريق جيد جداً ولكن نحن  ثقتنا عالية جداً.

 وأردف قائلاً: "أعتقد أننا لعبنا 23 مباراة على الأرجح، ولم نخسر أيّ  مباراة هذا الموسم، وهو أيضاً سجل جيد جداً للفريق والطريقة التي نحضر بها  اللاعبين؛ لقد قاتل الأولاد بقوة، وهناك ظروف حدثت داخل المباراة كانت صعبة  عليهم".

 وأشار "منقوبا":  "أود أن أعرف ما إذا كان الهدف الذي سجلناه في الشوط  الأول لم يكن هدفاً صحيحاً، لأنني أعتقد أننا سجلنا هدفاً في الشوط الأول..  لا أعرف سبب عدم احتسابه وحتى اللحظة في ذهني أننا سجلنا ثلاثة أهداف ذلك  اليوم ".

 تجدّر الإشارة إلى أن "صن داونز" قد حسم تأهله إلى الدور ربع النهائي من  دوري الأبطال بعد تصدره المجموعة الثانية برصيد "9" نقاط بينما لكل فريق  آخر في المجموعة نقطتين -فقط- بعد مرور ثلاث جولات.

 وكان "الجنوب إفريقي" قد حطم سجل "مازيمبي" الكونغولي بعدم الخسارة لمدة  "11" عاماً داخل معقله بـ"لوبومباشي" بعد التفوق عليه بهدفين مقابل هدف.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------

